# hooking up my computer to my tv



## hurleymotoxer11 (Jul 7, 2007)

So I am buying a TV for my room, probably a HD Plasma with a dish, but I have seen people hook their XP Media Edition computers up to their TV's. I plan on buying a wireless keyboard so I can pretty much lay in bed and watch movies, surf the next, check my mail exc. I am wondering how to do this. Basically I want to make a TV my monitor. Also if I upgrade to Vista, will I still be able to do this? My computer is a Dell with Media Edition. What kind of TV would you suggest for this? Thanks for the help.

I am also looking for opinions on this, if its a good/bad idea. Looking to hear from people who have done it or know about it.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You'll only be able to hook your computer on the TV if the video card from the computer has the proper output interface which is compatible with the input interface from the TV. There are also some adapters but if the computer only has a VGA output then you'll have to buy a TV-OUT pci card (provided this is a desktop). What's the exact model of your Dell computer ?


----------



## hurleymotoxer11 (Jul 7, 2007)

it is a desktop computer. It is a E510. Its got XP professional, 1024MB of memory, Pentium D 2.8 ghz, 200 gig hd. I don't think i have a TV card in mine even though its a media edition, so what do you guys suggest?


----------



## X2r (Aug 7, 2007)

You don't require Windows Vista.

Windows XP handles this just fine, and I believe other operating systems prior to XP support this also. The key thing is the hardware as stated above. You're TV needs to support it too.

I'm not entirely sure what the interface is called...the back of my LCD describes the port as "PC"

my laptop seems to have the interface required 

Summary:
1) Hardware on your computer/laptop
2) Hardware on your LCD Screen ('PC' Interface!)

One problem I have found with my LCD TV (Sony) using it as a monitor is that it has a problem with "errors" in the bios i.e. it doesn't display it. This may be worth considering before throwing out an old monitor.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The Dell E510 only has a standard VGA output so you'll need a new video card with s-video or DVI output or at least a TV-OUT PCI card.

Luckily the motherboard has a PCI-e 16x slot so if you want you can buy one of the latest PCI-e video card but it all depends on what you really need and the budget you want to put into it. Be warned that you'll need a new good quality power supply as well if you buy a new video card. And there's no point buying a top notch video card if your CPU can't follow it.

You have some freedom over the output interface of your video card and the input interface of the TV as there are adaptors available for several interfaces, for instance there are adaptors from s-video to component video and from component video to scart for older TV's.

I don't know much about the compatibility between the latest interfaces (DVI, HDTV, ...) so I'll ask that this thread be moved to video card support where you'll have better help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

Just thought I would jump in. Here is what I would plan on getting:

Wireless Mouse
Wireless Keyboard
Video card
PSU (optional)
Component video cable
3.5mm to RCA audio cable

The video cards nowadays have TV out through component video. S-video and below do not support HD resolutions. I bet your new TV will have HDMI and not DVI. I would use the HDTV adapter that comes with most video cards and plug it into the component video input on the TV. 

Then use analog audio. You can get a 3.5mm to RCA adapter which will allow you to plug the computer line-out into the TV, a receiver, or a stereo. The sound quality will be fine. I would look at Windows XP MCE for that, but Vista Home Premium will also have the media center if you are willing to try out Vista.

If you need a separate video card (likely), take a look at the 7300GS, which only consumes 16w of power under load and can survive without a PSU upgrade, though I still recommend one. The Antec Earthwatts 430w is a good quality budget PSU.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm using an old and outdated nvidia FX5500, doesnt use any PSU power at all, all though the interface and using the classis S-video to me 19" TV.

But for a new flatpanel/HDTV, like they said get an ATI all in wonder card or other card that supports HDMI or component output. Or some TV's like our 42" DLP in the living room have a VGA port for connecting straight to the monitor port on the back of the computer, then you just chose your choice of widescreen resolution through windows and set display 2 as primary monitor.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Pretty much all video cards now support component video out. But if you look at a TV with a VGA or even DVI input, that will make life much simpler.


----------

